# Platear, que no estañar PCBs



## Traviato (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola.

Hace unos dias, vi este producto en una tienda de bricolaje. Se trata de un producto que deposita una fina capa de plata en las superficies de cobre. Me pregunté si eso valdría para proteger los circuitos impresos una vez hechos. Hice pruebas y resultaron totalmente satisfactorias y la soldabilidad es perfecta.

Se llama "PLATEADORA" de la marca LAKEONE.

```
http://www.lakeone.com/
```
 
No es precisamente barato, 30 euros por 150 ml. pero intuyo que tendrá un gran rendimiento.
Se aplica por inmersión o frotando con un algodón.

Aprovecho para llamaros la atención sobre la fuente de alimentación que posteé hace unos días y que parece que ha pasado desapercibida:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/otra-fuente-mas-laboratorio-33221/
Creo que es una muy buena fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## Astharoth (Sep 4, 2010)

Hola Traviato aqui en la ciudad de El Alto venden un producto que sirve para platear  las superficies de cobre es relativamente barato y lo mezclan ellos mismos los resultados son buenos y se aplica de la misma forma de la que tu indicas. Seria bueno averiguar los componentes para hacerlo de forma casera.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 5, 2010)

Yo usé uno de esos hace años, pero se agotó rápido y conforme se iba agotando ya no soldaba bien etc. No volví a comprar porque era carillo. Ni recuerdo que marca era.


----------



## Astharoth (Sep 14, 2010)

Bueno aqui les dejo mi resultado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2010)

Hoy pasé por una "ferretería" en la calle Libertad al 200 (Argentina - Capital) y la botella de 250 cc del plateador por fricción valía 6 dólares en vidriera.

Saludos !


----------



## electrodin (Oct 30, 2010)

que tal, viendo por la red hallé esta pagina 

*Platear Cobre*

no es exactamente un plateado es mas bien un zincado, aun no he probado, pero recuerdo que una vez lo vi en una expo feria escolar, parece muy sencillo habría que probar haber que resultados da.

También leí que se puede platear con nitrato de plata diluido en agua destilada, pero el nitrato aquí es muy caro, demasiado. así lo del zincado parece ser mas practico.


----------

